# Thoughts on this Pedigree



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that would be a nice pedigree but I would like to see a photo of the bitch and a COI.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I recognized many of those names. I see Mulder in there, too. Mulder is Tucker's Dad.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Both dogs pedigrees are full of some GREAT dogs. A breeding of these two would be heavy on these dogs
Derby http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=15 and his sire
Bear http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=48
with of course all the dogs behind them 
Teddy - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=50
Charlie - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=56
Sammy - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=63
Duke - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=126

Not that there is something wrong with that, they are the dogs my breedings were base on both times.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know how to get the COI unless the breeder puts in a test breeding, but here is a link to some pictures of the dam. "Lola"

http://www.foxfire-goldens.com/foxfirelitters.htm

I visited the breeder today and thought her dogs had a very calm, but nice and pleasing temperament. She was a nice breeder and kept good care of her dogs, and I also got to see a younger pup that had the same parents.

This will be the first dog I get since flying the nest and I am so _scared_ that I am not doing it right or getting a good breeder. Maybe I am just paranoid. Would $2000 be too much for a show pup from this breeding?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> This will be the first dog I get since flying the nest and I am so _scared_ that I am not doing it right or getting a good breeder. Maybe I am just paranoid. Would $2000 be too much for a show pup from this breeding?


I know Mason - he belongs to a friend of mine (she bred him too) - he's a nice dog - big boy, really nice movement, sweet temperament. I honestly don't love the rest of the pedigree - but that's me and you asked what we thought.

As for the price for a show pup - I understand that in California puppy prices are higher - I think 2k is on the high side for an east-coast puppy - though there are a couple of breeders in New England that are charging that much - so its not HUGELY off the mark. 

Is this your first breed (conformation) dog? Do you have someone who can steward your way through the adventure? If not, is this breeder willing to serve as a bit of a mentor if you need one? Is this someone you can work with over the next 10 years of the puppy's life and career? That would be my thought when looking for a show puppy - less so the price tag if that makes any sense.

Erica


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You can enter the test breeding yourself if you so desire. Did you ask the breeder if she had done so already as this is a repeat breeding with these two dogs? She may have the info fro the previous time.
I find the website rather confusing. She states Henely is a 2 year old male (born 7/4/05) and Lola is a 4 year old girl (born 6/22/05)? Lola is actually older than Henley. I know this is no big deal and does not have much to do with anything but it is confusing to me.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

This will be my first conformation pup and the breeder is willing to help me. I just need to breathe easy, I guess.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright, I'll try this once more. What do you think of the pedigree of this pup?

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=309323


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know these lines at all, but I am interested about which puppy you choose and why.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Alright, I'll try this once more. What do you think of the pedigree of this pup?
> 
> http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=309323


 
Very nice pedigree again. The dam, Soda, I am not familiar with but Meadowpond kennels, Cherie Berger, has produced many beautiful and great working dogs over the years. The sire, Lennon, I got to see as a puppy at the 2005 National Specialty. His dam, Pinkie won Westminster several years ago. Now for the big question in this pedigree. His sire, Kazaam, I was told recently passed. You may want to try and find out what the situation was there. 
Out of curiousity, did not the Lola/Henley breeding take?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It was a difficult decision, but I decided that I could do better and needed to look elsewhere. Mostly I was told that $2000 was a lot, especially from this breeder. Plus, it is wiser for me to look closer to home (where I am going to be after I get out of school). I was looking here in California because I could at least visit potential breeders. Colorado is still a bit out of the beaten path from where I am in Wyoming, but the GRCA could not recommend anyone in Utah, and only two in Wyoming. One recently had a litter (and referred me to this other lady) and the other breeds field lines and I do not want a field dog...generally a little too much energy for me. 

But I feel really good about this breeder after visiting on the phone and researching the pedigree. All looks good to my beginning and learning eye and I think she is very reasonable and nice.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> It was a difficult decision, but I decided that I could do better and needed to look elsewhere. Mostly I was told that $2000 was a lot, especially from this breeder. Plus, it is wiser for me to look closer to home (where I am going to be after I get out of school). I was looking here in California because I could at least visit potential breeders. Colorado is still a bit out of the beaten path from where I am in Wyoming, but the GRCA could not recommend anyone in Utah, and only two in Wyoming. One recently had a litter (and referred me to this other lady) and the other breeds field lines and I do not want a field dog...generally a little too much energy for me.
> 
> But I feel really good about this breeder after visiting on the phone and researching the pedigree. All looks good to my beginning and learning eye and I think she is very reasonable and nice.


Again this has nothing to do with the breeder on Colorado, nor this particular pedigree.
But if you are looking for your first conformation dog and hope for the breeder to mentor you it would make it much easier to find someone close to you. The hardest part of this equation will be your willingness to take the time to find that pup (patience). 
Where will you be living after school?
The GRCA breeder referrals are a tremendoous place to find reputable breeders but it is not the only place. There are many good, responsible and knowledgeable breeders who do not list themselves there as they do not breed enough litters to warrant all the inquiries they would recieve. I am sure the folks on this forum will be able to supply you with breeders to check out in the area closer to where you will be. 
Am I correct in asuming the breeder you spoke to in Wyoming is Mariah Goldens?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I have heard good things about Terri - my breeder used her dog 'River' a few times. Storee is a River grandkid and her mom 'Next' http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=104498 who is out of River is a sweetheart of a dog - I'd kidnap her in a second. The rest of the pups out of those litters are all great, quite a few doing show and performance events.

Lana


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I was referred to Terri through Mariah Goldens--and I heard good things about Mariah through being referred via GRCA and other breeders.

Wow, that Next is not only incredibly pretty she is quite titled. Love that.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Wow, that Next is not only incredibly pretty she is quite titled. Love that.


Storee is out of Next and Can. Dual CH AFTCH Firemark's Push Comes to Shove WCX, CDX, Am.*** OS 

Actually she's coming along nicely as a working dog and if she gets her CH great, if not I'm happy with her already. Could use a 'quieter' dog in some ways as she likes to bark and talk but I did deserve at least one noisy golden. So when do you get a puppy then?

Lana


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think those pups from Terri will be very very nice - its a repeat. I have spoke with Terri a few times and she seems to be very easy to deal with. Have you looked at the litters ads on EverythingGolden?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ash said:


> I think those pups from Terri will be very very nice - its a repeat. I have spoke with Terri a few times and she seems to be very easy to deal with. Have you looked at the litters ads on EverythingGolden?


Uh, no, didn't know about it...guess Ill go look for kicks. I was told the breeding took place this past weekend, so I am guessing end of May if I do the math right. I'm mailing in my deposit today and I am really excited. 

Actually, I'll just go ahead and say it (I'm kind of a careful person and didn't want to say anything before) but one of my goals is to start a service dog program and I am hoping to get into conformation to learn the important ropes instead of just breeding...ya know, whatever. So, I have big plans for my pup as a foundation, and I am hoping to be able to owner-handle her to a Ch. title. Of course, agility and obedience titles will come and even more avenues as I get more along. I'm the kind of person that wants to do it all and learn everything I can.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Uh, no, didn't know about it...guess Ill go look for kicks. I was told the breeding took place this past weekend, so I am guessing end of May if I do the math right. I'm mailing in my deposit today and I am really excited.
> 
> Actually, I'll just go ahead and say it (I'm kind of a careful person and didn't want to say anything before) but one of my goals is to start a service dog program and I am hoping to get into conformation to learn the important ropes instead of just breeding...ya know, whatever. So, I have big plans for my pup as a foundation, and I am hoping to be able to owner-handle her to a Ch. title. Of course, agility and obedience titles will come and even more avenues as I get more along. I'm the kind of person that wants to do it all and learn everything I can.


 
And it is so GREAT for people to have goals! Good for you and best of luck!! :dblthumb2


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Uh, no, didn't know about it...guess Ill go look for kicks. I was told the breeding took place this past weekend, so I am guessing end of May if I do the math right. I'm mailing in my deposit today and I am really excited.
> 
> Actually, I'll just go ahead and say it (I'm kind of a careful person and didn't want to say anything before) but one of my goals is to start a service dog program and I am hoping to get into conformation to learn the important ropes instead of just breeding...ya know, whatever. So, I have big plans for my pup as a foundation, and I am hoping to be able to owner-handle her to a Ch. title. Of course, agility and obedience titles will come and even more avenues as I get more along. I'm the kind of person that wants to do it all and learn everything I can.


Good luck! Sounds like you guys have BIG plans! You will have lots of fun. Goldens are amazing.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you guys, you have all been very nice and helpful  I just thought I would check in and say that there is a confirmed pregnancy of Soda. Yay! Pups are due to be born the first of April and I just can't wait. Cross your fingers and hope there will be some girls.


----------

